# "Komische" Seitenbesuche



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hai,

beim Anschauen der Statistik meiner Homepage sind mir mehrer Einträge aufgefallen, die ich mir so nicht erklären kann. 
Normalerweise stehen da Adressen von google, crawlern, tutorials und anderen wo ich angemeldet bin.

Die beiden folgenden sind neu und sehr oft vertreten :

http://www.kwick.de/  mit dem Anhang eines blogs  und   http://www.jappy.de/  mit der Kennung (?) eines Users

Kann mir einer dazu eine Erklärung geben ? Ich habe versucht darauf zuzugreifen, aber keine Berechtigung, da ich nicht Mitglied, bzw. im entsprechenden Freundeskreis bin.

Ciao Stefan


----------

